# widest tire without the balloon look



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I have the 17" rim and I was wondering what is the widedst tire I can fit on the stock rim with out it ballooning. The local tire shop said that it was a 245which it came with stock, but I wanted to know other peoples experience.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I would have to agree with your tire shop. If you go any wider at all you’re going to have clearance issues. Turn your wheel all the way to the left and notice the clearance around the tire it gets very close as well you could end up with the dreaded strut rub problem. As far as the rear you would have to probably roll the fenders would be my guess.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

The main reason I ask is because they said with a 9 1/2" wide rim I would be able to put a 285 in the back and not have to roll the fenders. From what I have read on this forum that is not the case so I wanted to get other opinions.


----------

